# How often would you like to get together?



## yuechu

大家好！

I was wondering how to say the following sentence in Chinese: "How often would you like to get together?" (for a language exchange). Would anyone know how to translate this?
Thanks!


----------



## Ghabi

"Get together" as in an on-line chat, not a real-life face-to-face talk, right? Sorry, not really sure how a language exchange is done!


----------



## yuechu

Hello, Ghabi!
Sorry, I didn't make it very clear! In this case, I was talking about getting together with someone in real life (although I would still be interested in knowing if it's said differently in Chinese for having a Skype session with someone online, for example!).


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks! Something like 你想多久见一次面? It doesn't sound good. 你想多久聚一次? Sounds weird too.  I hope others have better ideas!


----------



## brofeelgood

会/会面: to meet (up)


----------



## SimonTsai

The term 'language exchange' is a wee bit difficult to translate. Although 語言交換 is the commonest, I prefer 語言交流.

你希望我們之間的語言交流，多久進行一次？...... frequency
我們之間的語言交流，多久一次你比較方便？...... frequency
你希望我們之間的語言交流，一次多久？............ duration
我們之間的語言交流，一次你希望多久？............ duration


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks for your help, Ghabi, brofeelgood and SimonTsai!


----------



## Ghabi

A language partner is kind of like a stranger, right? That's why I think it's difficult to phrase the question. If they're your old friends or "gang", then you can just say 多久聚一次? But it doesn't sound right if they're kind of like strangers. On the other hand, it's not like seeing your dentist or lawyer or accountant, that is, not some kind of formal appointment that happens regularly.

A toughie indeed. Please tell us what you ended up saying!


----------



## yuechu

I think I ended up saying it in English since I hadn't received the replies yet on here! It's good to know that there are different answers though, depending on the formality!
I've had language exchanges with people I didn't know well, but also people I've known before the exchange. It really depends.

Thanks again to everyone for your help!


----------



## RA-Horakthy

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I was wondering how to say the following sentence in Chinese: "How often would you like to get together?" (for a language exchange). Would anyone know how to translate this?
> Thanks!


How often doesn't have a very clear Chinese translation. People usually use 多久, but that means how long. Get together usually translated as 在一起, but that, for many times, means romantic relationships, so be careful with this.. If you translated as literally it will be 你们想在一起多久 which, means how long do you want to keep this relationship. 

I’ll translate it as 你觉得我们一周见几次比较好  How many times do you want us to meet per week?  见：meet, (get together in this case);一周见几次： how many times/week. I think it's more natural and more Chinese to ask like that.


----------



## yuechu

RA-Horakthy said:


> 你觉得我们一周见几次比较好


That sounds great. Thanks again, RA-Horakthy!


----------



## bingocb

你觉得我们多久聚一次好？


----------



## yuechu

That sounds good, too! Thanks, bingocb!


----------



## albert_laosong

RA-Horakthy said:


> I’ll translate it as 你觉得我们一周见几次比较好


this one sounds most natural to me for this kind of context.  你觉得我们一周/一个月见几次比较好。

I don't think 聚 is appropriate here because it's used for get-togethers between friends. for example, 我们经常聚。我们每年都会聚一次。我们下周聚一下，如何？
it will sound weired to be used for language exchange meetings. 

and 你想多久见一次面? sounds a bit blunt in this context.


----------

